# I missed the jackpot!!! dang it



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

went out garage saling today...Came up on an old lady who's husband had passed away....got Ruger Red label 28 gauge O/U for $150, and a split bamboo fly rod with reel for 25....She had a pile of guns...wanted 150 for a S&W 629....had 3 old browning auto shotguns...one was a sweet 16...bunch of rifles mostly winchesters and rems....bunch of empty brass, all kinds of reloading stuff...a boat, 4 wheeler.......spent all the cash I could muster...she was nearly giving the stuff away....I bet that poor guy was rolling in his grave


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

I bet, but she might of needed the money. I always feel bad when widows are selling off their deceased spouses stuff for next to nothing to support themselves. Such a shame


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah , Sad stuff.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

If the lady knew the value of the items and just wanted to get rid of stuff, good deal. If she had no clue on the values and was eating canned cat food for supper every night, shame on you.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would agree that we need more info on the situation. Maybe she was just sick of looking at the stuff sitting around the house and didn't need the money, but on the other hand maybe she is having a tough time making ends meet. Either way the post makes it sound like you are way too eager to take an old lady to the cleaners. I really hope that is not the case, just how it reads to me.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

HOTWING said:


> If the lady knew the value of the items and just wanted to get rid of stuff, good deal. If she had no clue on the values and was eating canned cat food for supper every night, shame on you.


Unfortunately, I work as a machine mechanic for a company making name brand, canned dog and cat food, everything that we make is USDA approved for HUMAN CONSUMPTION, there are way too many elderly folks out there who have to share a can of dog or cat food with their pets or by themselves just to survive.  I would want to believe that swampthing didnt take advantage of the old lady, but I cant. I know for a fact that that 28 guage was worth at least a grand, if not more. The 29 is worth 5 times asking.

Swampthing, you really are a Horses *** for doing that, but then again I wouldnt expect less from a person who would fill their post with ads, and brag about literally robbing an old lady. :eyeroll: Next time you see a can of cat or dog food on the grocery shelf, I hope you remember that you cheated some old lady, and maybe kept her eating that for supper, or that she lost her house and is living on the street. Change your screen name to Swampscum because it fits. You bring discredit to all of us. And I bet all your USMC buddies would be proud of you too.

Swifty


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

damn! well, now im waiting for a response...


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

OH sorry guys,,,,,I forgot to mention that she had a Mercades, Mazda Miata, 2010 F-250,sailboat, big motor boat, and lived in about a 1/2 million dollar house......Poor old ladies in south GA don't end up with Red Label shot guns ans 2 year old ranger bass boats!.....But I agree, I am a horses ***, and damm proud of it.....Can I change my handle to horsesass?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

swampthing said:


> .....Can I change my handle to horsesass?


 :rollin: :beer: Good for you, having a sense of humor. You got FLAMED for you trying to shoot the breeze on a supposedly friendly forum. I WILL give you the benefit of the doubt and believe you that the old broad did not get ripped off, she was just wanting to get rid of some "junk". However, if you are pulling our leg, either with the guns you got, the prices you paid, or the fact that she was very well off, then SHAME ON YOU! :bop:


----------

